

Ask HN: What periodicals do you subscribe to? - ghotli


======
zaru
National Geographic

------
sirwitti
i get a german magazine on interactive design, usability and development
called weave. it´s quite good quality :)

------
DerekL
Make, Games, World of Puzzles

------
orky56
businessweek, time, fast company and entrepreneur <\--probably not typical

------
jaxonrice
New Yorker, The Atlantic

------
joe_bleau
Circuit Cellar Ink

------
galactus
harper's

